# Hi from new TTS owner from Sydney. Australia



## gronkfeatures (May 7, 2009)

Hi guys,
Great forum which I have been lurking on now for the few months that I have owned my 2009 Audi TTS in phantom black  
Absolutely love the car, still can't wipe the smile of of my face. Still somewhat of a rarity on Sydney roads, don't see many TT's. Planning on upgrading to retro-fit Sat Nav from Symphony II, will be keeping a close eye on the forums,
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi gronkfeatures, Welcome to the Forum.
H.


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum gronko,

Just new to the forum myself, and waiting to collect my new 2006 TT Quattro Sport. TT's quite rare in Oz then? I might be coming back out to Qld to live again in a year or so, and hoping to take the TT with me..... Would be interesting to know it there is a reasonable TT following or forum over there.

Welcome again.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome buddy

Get some pics up of your new TTS


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

